
The Mind in the Whirlwind - benbreen
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2017/03/16/consciousness-mind-in-the-whirlwind/
======
meri_dian
We will never reach any real conclusions about the source of or reason for
consciousness. All 'explanations' ultimately reduce to 'this happens in the
brain then consciousness happens'.

It's an unsolvable mystery, in principle.

~~~
lgas
That's why, as they say in science, "it's always better to give up."

~~~
meri_dian
I don't think you're fully understanding the issue of consciousness if you
think that saying it's impossible to solve in principle amounts to giving up.
It's a legitimate philosophical position.

There is no scientific programme which has ever been put forth to understand
how a physical system gives rise to phenomenological experience. This is not a
matter of us not having the resources to conduct a series of experiments. This
is us having absolutely no idea of what sorts of experiments we could run -
forgetting resource constraints - to shed light on how matter generates
consciousness.

------
decebalus1
Ok, is this a review? What book is the review about?

~~~
cpete
It doesn't look like a review. Found at the bottom of the page: "This is the
sixth in a series of conversations on consciousness between Riccardo Manzotti
and Tim Parks."

